# great, great country: Romania



## eydryan (Sep 25, 2005)

ok, there is this little country right off the edge of europe (actually smack right in the middle of the distance between europe's boundaries: Atl. Ocean and Ural Mountains) eastern europe to be precise is a little country not many probably even heard of. It's my home country, my "Vaterland" where my heart is  :

*Romania*

It's a nice country, with lots of nice people and good food (just stay away from the gypsies). It is made up of 33%mountains 33%hills and 33%plains (really, not figuratively!). Also the Danube has here the longest journey in all of europe through one single country. Also there is the People's House in bucharest which houses the government and is the second largest building in the world (after the us pentagon). Also what is really worth checking out is the nature. The pure, unaltered nature which needs determination and a good offroader (maybe not even that can cope in some areas).

For a little sample that i kinda made throughout the months here is mountain:
http://jepii.blogspot.com
and here is seaside:
http://varalamare.blogspot.com

there is much to see here as this country was once the meeting place between the west and the turks, also between the west and russia later on. Also there has been conflict within itself as well, between the "native" romanians and the conquering hungarians (well, actually the Austrian Empire) and therefore there are also german people residing here still. 

You can probably see all here from industry to cardboard houses to agriculture like 50 or more years ago and dirt roads. But you will never (in my travels i have not, and i have travelled a lot, unfortunatelly then my photographic knowledge was inexistent) never ever meet more friendly people. 

I'll be the guide for you if you want to, and we'll see what we can do, it's gonna be fun here and don't worry i don't wanna squeeze money out of you or anything, i just wanna have fun and show other people the inherent beauty of my country 

So i suggest you scribble this down on your travels list, because it is one hell of a place to photograph. Oh, yeah, and buy stuff cheaper than there  If you happen to be heading here just send me a mail or something and unless i am very very busy i'll make sure to give you a tour of the city at least and if it's summer maybe we can go on a trip all around the country.  yipee! 

:cheers:

So come on down and enjoy the view because it's worth it!


----------

